# Wife's TTS



## lokihaus (Jun 2, 2004)

I told her to make an account, but until she gets her butt in gear, here's her Fart Rocket:


















My ride when it was dipped yellow:









...but as it currently sit (APR 2+):


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Golf R in white looks nice. You seem to like bright colors.


----------



## lokihaus (Jun 2, 2004)

I do... each time I pull the dip, thinking it'll be nice top go back to OEM paint... the longing for the dip comes back sooner than I think. :laugh:


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Protects the paint at least. Nice cars!


----------



## e46jb (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks super sexy in yellow. I am glad Audi offers a few colors and not just shades of grey and black


----------

